# Database Discussions > Sybase >  How to get year log data in sybase sql

## jafferpg

Hi,

I am new to sybase but i have good experience in SQL Server. 

I need one help which is i want one year log data from the database. Is there any option to retrieve log files by query or some other way..

Please reply

Thanks

----------

